# Here are some MASKS I've sculpted!! - New Here - Pic Heavy



## KOSARTeffects

Hi HALLOWEEN FORUM!

Here are some of my Halloween Masks, beginning with the 4 newest from the 2010 line... All these masks were done for Zagone Studios (formerly Be Something Studios)....

My first mask of 2010 is the Link Mask, sculpted for Zagone Studios, complete with 54 individually sculpted teeth:


























Next is CLOWNIN' AROUND for Zagone Studios... This one was a half mask so the wearer's jaw is exposed. The one they ended up going with is the picture with the baseball cap:


















The third mask for 2010 is A LITTLE PUFF, a "cute" dragon mask for Zagone Studios. It has cartoony eye lenses and a move-able jaw. I usually dont do "cute" things, lol, so I found it as a challenge at first, but had fun with it and so far its gotten a pretty good reaction:


















The final 2010 mask was actually a last-minute rush sculpt of Rod BLAGO Blagojevich, Illinois' ex-governor. Usually I sculpt these masks a year in advance for Zagone, but this one was sculpted last week in August, with only a week for a deadline so that production can begin in time for this Halloween Season. This mask was done sxclusively for Fantasy Costumes in Chicago https://www.fantasycostumes.com/Default.aspx Anyway, this one was another fun challenge, and so far, has gotten some good press in the Chicagoland area:


















I'll put some of my first masks in another post, this is limiting my posts to 10 pics!

To see more pics in the sculpting processes, you can visit my website http://kosarteffects.com/home.html or my facebook http://www.facebook.com/KOSARTeffects Also on my facebook page, I am having a giveaway of my first 2 masks for Zagone Studios (Gargoyle and Venusian)... check the facebook page for more info! http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=437380882054 










Thanks for taking a look. Comments are always welcome!

~J. Anthony Kosar
Kosart Effects Studios, LLC


----------



## KOSARTeffects

*PART 2: Some MASKS I've sculpted!! - New Here - Pic Heavy*

Hello again Halloween Forum!!

Here is Part 2 from my previous post.... these are masks I sculpted for 2008 and 2009....

Here is a mask for Zagone Studios from 2009 called SATANIC PANIC, (licensed from the film with the same name that I designed and created the creature for). This mask was featured in Fangoria issue #287....


















Here is the other 2009 mask for Zagone Studios, VENUSIAN. This mask has an action-moving jaw that moves with the wearer! The purple version pictured is the final production mask available. The other colors were just paint tests.


















Here is my first mask for Zagone Studios for 2008, GARGOYLE:


















To see more pics in the sculpting processes, you can visit my website http://kosarteffects.com/home.html or my facebook http://www.facebook.com/KOSARTeffects Also on my facebook page, I am having a giveaway of my first 2 masks for Zagone Studios (Gargoyle and Venusian)... check the facebook page for more info! http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=437380882054 










Thanks for taking a look. Comments are always welcome!

~J. Anthony Kosar
Kosart Effects Studios, LLC


----------



## HallowYves

Wow! Cool!


----------



## 22606

Very nice work, KOSARTeffects


----------



## Guest

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Dude, you dont even know how AWESOME and very EXCELLENT those masks are.


----------



## Guest

WOW!!!!, again!


----------



## rockplayson

I'm in love. Those are AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## exquized1

I am currently wearing a Zagone Studio mask for a local corn haunt. I don't know if its one you made But I know I will be buying 2 of the masks you posted here. I love my masks! They fit so nice and are a lot thicker than those other more expensive masks. And the movement I get out of my Yummy mask is amazing almost like it was glued to me. Amazing work on your masks!


----------



## KOSARTeffects

Thank you!!!, again!


----------



## KOSARTeffects

Thank you all!! I really appreciate the great feedback! 

Exquized1,... Thank you! Yes, Zagone definitely produces quality masks, Im very proud to work with them! The Yummy mask is great! That one was sculpted by Bill Ystrom I believe (you can tell if it has "By B.Y." carved somewhere on the border of the mask, under the hair line, or under the chin). Which 2 masks posted were you interested in? All masks purchased through me come signed at no extra charge. Let me know if you are interested, I can send you the info


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Those are amazing, you're a very talented artist.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Yep you're super talented, very nice creations


----------



## 22606

Very cool masks Too bad the clown didn't have a jester hat in the end, though, particulary a darker, hanging one, as that could've made it scarier, I think.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Okay, we have a REAL pro with us! Awesome and inspiring work I must say!


----------



## dustin2dust

So when are you posting a tutorial?


----------



## KOSARTeffects

Thank you guys! Yeah, I agree Garthgoyle, I would've liked it with the jester hat, but for the fit, the baseball cap was more comfortable and kept the mask in place better, which is why the studio chose that one.


----------



## KOSARTeffects

Thanks again guys!


----------



## KOSARTeffects

hmmm, that sounds like a good idea dustin2dust ... I'll have to work on one


----------

